# Krell Modulari Ion first pics



## Leon_Tyler (May 2, 2011)

Hi all, (mods let me know if this is ok)

I'm a bit giddy to say that I've got the first pictures of Krell's Modulari Ion pictures right here (I supervised final assembly of them): http://wp.me/p8WY3-ly

They'll be making their official debut at CEDIA 2011 in Indianapolis tomorrow.

We're quite proud with how they came out. What do you think?

-TC/Leon Speakers


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Very nice. Thank you so much for sharing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

I look forward to seeing and hearing more about CEDIA.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

That tweeter sure looks... stabby! Just kidding Leon, from what we can see, they look really nice and I'm sure Krell is doing this the right way. I'm looking forward to hearing some more details, and some listening impressions. They look like an MTM design, especially if you have 5 identical speakers, but I guess there's no reason you couldn't be hiding some woofers just out of frame!


----------



## Leon_Tyler (May 2, 2011)

Yep,

They're a two-way MTM. At CEDIA they were playing alongside Krell's Master Reference subwoofers in a truly impressive demo.

-TC


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Owen Bartley said:


> That tweeter sure looks... stabby!


I LIKE a stabby looking tweeter. Hands off! addle: :sob:

The Scan Speak ring radiators are excellent choices.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

I spy a scanspeak illuminator 

Is that woofer a metal cone modified 5" revelator?


----------

